# Shellman's Bluff



## Thumper338 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey guys,
 A buddy and and I are going to Shellman's Bluff or Darien this weekend to wet a hook.Any fishing reports or advice on the area?

Thanks


----------



## jamie.brett.sr (Jul 31, 2008)

Be careful driving that river it's tough..What are ya gonna try to catch?


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 31, 2008)

jamie.brett.sr said:


> Be careful driving that river it's tough..What are ya gonna try to catch?


 
Sand bars....


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 31, 2008)

A buddy of mine and I were running a flats boat about 35-40 miles per hour when we hit 1 inch of water in a salt creek. 

 Now I know what it's like (a little) to land on an aircraft carrier.


----------



## Smackover (Jul 31, 2008)

*shellman's bluff fishing*

recommend putting in at Shellman's fish Camp.  Ask Mr. Eyler or the boys for directions to the sound.

watch your water levels as some places get dry quickly...they will tell you or show you a map.

Great place to fish

Regards

Smackover


----------



## Thumper338 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the input.I may need to try somewhere else.This is my first trip to the Georgia coast with my boat.It's a 20 ft. deep v center console and I'm not used to the shallow water obstacles and tides.I may just have to go slow and be carefull.Not fishing for anything in particular,just want to get started saltwater fishing.I went last year to  Delaware Bay and had a great time.I guess I have to start somewhere. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 31, 2008)

> It's a 20 ft. deep v center console and I'm not used to the shallow water obstacles and tides.



Don't worry, you get used to them in a hurry.

But, no matter how shallow it seems, don't get out and try to walk.


----------



## grizzly jones (Aug 16, 2008)

dont go to shellmans to put in its a rip off go to the fishermans lodge next door and ask mr bennie for help in the river


----------



## simpleman30 (Aug 18, 2008)

we put in at yellow bluff and fish around st. catherines island. it's about a 15 minute ride from the interstate.  we fished yesterday and caught 10 or 12 trout, some small reds, and a couple of 3 and 4 feet long bonnethead sharks.


----------



## Jimmy65 (Aug 18, 2008)

The ramp at Skidaway  is on the inter coastal water way and is acessable at low tide. Have caught fish with in 100 yds of the ramp and wassaw sound is a short ride south .


----------

